

Ask HN: Best way to raise money for a small charity trip? - happy4crazy

My little sister is in high school, and recently spent a week in Haiti on a medical mission with a group of doctors/residents (including my mom, who's a pediatric radiologist).<p>She's trying to brainstorm ways to raise money for the group's next trip. I believe the trips are semi-annual, and they need money for all sorts of things: medical supplies, food (both for the doctors and the patients, many of whom have to walk a full day to get to the clinic), transportation, lodging, etc.<p>I guess she could do a bake sale or something, but I was wondering if you guys knew of any interesting ways she could cast a wider net than just her high school community.<p>She has some pretty amazing photographs from the trip, so I was thinking that something as simple as a posterous page with a pledgie link would work; but I'm not very familiar with online charity strategies.<p>I'd be incredibly grateful for any cool ideas!
======
jamesteow
I've seen Kickstarter fund much stupider ideas (not saying that your idea is
stupid), especially related to sending someone on a faraway trip, so you could
always try it. They prefer tangible rewards, so photographs from the future
trip would be cool but also think about creative rewards.

Or you could also use causes.com to get the word out.

~~~
happy4crazy
Cool, thank you, causes.com looks like it would really useful.

------
zachster
High School? That can limit the options, I suppose. Cross country party tours
can raise thousands: <http://causeitsmybirthday.com/>

